# Corn Stover



## Canderson012 (Jan 17, 2012)

Did anyone see RFD-TV live last night with Monsanto talking about baling up excess corn residue? Seems like you could only do it in a few high rainfall corn states, anyone done this before or plan to?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

> baling up excess corn residue


That's been a standard procedure here for years. Dairy and beef both depend on corn stover for feed and bedding. I bale 5X6 rounds and usually get 4-5 bales per acre, unless the farmer wants to leave some behind.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

_Like Gearclash said nothing new here.Some nieghbors bale 10,000+ bales for beding and feed._

_Cellulostic Ethenol plant at Emmetsburg,Iowa is having over 100,000 bales made._


----------

